# Starkes Rauschen und Brummen bei Headsetnutzung



## CombatMedic (16. August 2012)

Servus,

ich habe die Xonar DX 7.1 verbaut und momentan benutze ich noch mein Astro A40 Headset.
Wenn ich die Aufnahmelautstärke des Mikrofons auf 100% stelle bei aktivierter Mikrofonverstärkung hört man im TS oder auch bei Aufnahmen ein starkes Brummen im Hintergrund.
Wenn ich die Verstärkung deaktiviere und die Aufnahmelautstärke auf 35 % stelle ist dies erstmal weg.
Jedoch bin ich dann im TS recht leise zu verstehen und ich höre mich dort etwas dumpf an.
Wenn ich dann im TS die Hintergrundgeräuschfilter deaktiviere wird die Stimme klarer aber dafür ist dann ein Rauschen im Hintergrund zu hören.

Die nächste Kombination die ich getestet habe war dann Mikrofonverst. aktiviert , Aufnahmevol. 35 % und Hintergrundger.filter ein.
Das Ergebnis war wieder das Brummen im Hintergrund aber kein Rauschen und eine klarere Stimme.

Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin das ich klar zu verstehen bin ohne Hintergrundgeräusche.
Dachte erst es liegt an der Soundkarte, habe dann alles auch über den Onboardsound getestet. Dort ist zwar das brummen nicht so stark vorhanden aber das Rauschproblem ist das Selbe.
Kann es sein das es an dem Mikro des A40 liegt? Habe leider kein anderes zum testen.
Wenn ich das Mikrofon über den Soundmixer deaktiviere sind die Geräusche weg, also dachte ich es liegt am Mikro oder an dem Mikroanschluss.

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp was ich versuchen kann? Die Soka habe ich auch schon gegen eine neue ausgetauscht da ich dachte das es evtl. an ihr liegt weil dort das Brummen deutlich lauter ist.
Daran hat sich aber leider beim Tausch nichts geändert.


----------



## TheOnLY (17. August 2012)

Ist das Micro am Frontpanel oder an der Soundkarte angeschlossen?
Bei mir war es nämlich so dass das Kabel zum FP nahe an einem Lüftermotor vorbei lief und so Stom induziert wurde >>> Brummen


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Du musst das Kabel wirklich richtig krass reinpressen hab ich mal gehört...

Vom Frontpanel...

Sanfte Gewalt bitte!


----------



## CombatMedic (17. August 2012)

also das Kabel sitzt richtig fest vom FP, jedoch steckt das Headset hinten an der Soundkarte, am FP besteht aber das selbe Problem. Kabel liegen eigentlich auch keine auf der Soundkarte.


----------



## CombatMedic (18. August 2012)

Für alle die mal ein ähnliches Problem haben.
Also ich habe jetzt mal meine PCI Karten umgesetzt vorher war die Soundkarte ganz oben und meine Sapphire 7970 ganz unten nun habe ich mal die Plätze getauscht Kabel umgelegt etc. und das Problem ist gelöst. Irgendwie fande die Xonar das wohl nicht so gut genau über der GPU zu liegen nun ist etwas Luft dazwischen und es passt. Brummen etc ist weg und die Sprachquali ist klar.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. August 2012)

Also ich habe das selbe Problem , und muss sagen das es einfach so ist. Kann man nichts gegen tun. Habe das mit 3 verschiedenen Headsets in 2 verschiedenen Pc's über die Jahre. Entweder rausche ich mal oder mein Freund rauscht mal , aber irgendwas im Hintergrund wenn man alles auf hoch dreht ist bei mir immer.


----------



## CombatMedic (20. August 2012)

Also nachdem ich die PCI Slots getauscht habe und die Soka nicht mehr direkt über der GPU ist sondern die Soka im untersten Slot und die GPU im obersten Slot habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Mikrofonverstärkung habe ich nun an und Aufnahmelautstärke auf 10 was aber immer noch sehr laut ist.
Stimme kommt klar und deutlich rüber und die Nebengeräusche sind verschwunden.
Ich denke mal das sich die beiden Karten nicht in direkter Nachbarschaft vertragen haben.


----------

